# Newb on the Board



## OldWozinStudent

Hi,

Newb on the board!

Nice to find this forum. A coworker turned me on to it, and I 
just want to say hi to everyone, and hope to post more later.

I was a Shorin Ryu student of Sensei Randy Wozin in MD during 
the 70's.

At the time, the school was called O.K.K.A. (Okinawan-Korean 
Karate Association), but I moved to rural VA in '75 and lost track 
of Sensei Wozin.

If someone could pass on any information regarding Sensei Wozin 
or O.K.K.A. it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 14 Kempo

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... hopefully you will find what you're looking for from someone on this board!


----------



## terryl965

Welcome and sorry I'm no help either.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## shesulsa

Welcome!


----------



## Steel Tiger

Hi, welcome to MT.


----------



## Ping898

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK

Welcome to MT!


----------



## arnisador

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## OldWozinStudent

Thanks All!

Nice to meet you, and thanks for the greetings!

(Thanks for putting my post in the right place too!)

Hope to post more later.

Stay happy, healthy and well.

OWS


----------



## morph4me

Hello, and welcome to MT


----------



## MJS

Welcome to MT! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Drac

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## JBrainard

Ave.


----------



## FellowTraveler

Wow, just kind of stumbled here. Randy W. Damn. I trained under this guy in High School. 74 & 75 at a small private school (Congressional Schools of Va.) I recieved my Black from Randy in 10th grade and to be honest, had completely forgotten what form he taught. He was a young man then. Perhaps 20 something?  A few years later I went to a tourny in MD and he was a judge. I remember he had a passion for instruction, but was in need of some development himself back then. I no idea what happened to him. By the time I went to college I was training in Judo, and have stayed with it for over 30 years. I could not believe it when I say his name on a unrelated web search, what memories of my youth! Good luck in your search.
FT


----------



## newGuy12

Wow!   How about that?  Welcome to both     
OldWozinStudent and FellowTraveler!


----------



## OldWozinStudent

Hi All,

It's been a while since I was here.  I got a e-mail birthday greeting from MT and I wanted to be respectful and pass along my gratitude for remembering me!

Thank you SO MUCH.

While I'm here, let me update my old post.  I did some detective work and I want to post that, sadly, O.K.K.A. Sensei Randolph A. Wozin passed away in 1992 at the age of 37.

I'll never forget when I watched him perform in a regional weapons tournament at Capital Centre in '74....he got a standing "O" for his
black belt double nunchaku and kama katas.  Not long after that I pulled my lower jaw back up off of the floor and joined the crowd in cheering him. lol

He taught me priceless lessons about responsibility, accountability and self control.  Thank you, Sensei Wozin.  I know you're the reason for my success in life, and I will never forget it.

Thanks for the hospitality from all here, and let me add a hat tip to Summersnow 

God Bless,


Joey


----------



## sfs982000

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## oftheherd1

Welcome to MT!  Good to see another Northern Virginian here.


----------



## Josh Oakley

Welcome to martialtalk!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seasoned

Thanks for the update of your old post, Joey. I do hope you find the time to pop in from time to time.


----------



## Yondanchris

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jimi

I have not posted much here recently, yet after reading this I must chime in. I too trained under Sensei Randy Wozin, from 80' to 86' I was ranked a 1st Kyu in O.K.K.A. in 84' yet I never was issued a rank of Sho Dan in certificate form but later he put a Black Belt on me after another colleague Sensei Henry Sotelo put His B.B. on me. Sadly both of these friends & teachers are gone, I still remember a great deal of what they taught me & I would not want them to haunt me for not doing so, lol.

Randy was a family friend, he ran around chillium md as a teen w/ my older siblings. This is how I met him, after a common family friend died, Randy started a Karate (O.K.K.A.) club at the Langley Park Boys Club in memoriam for $8 a month. After near 6 yrs and moving his school to Laurel, I was 1 of only a very few students with seniority. 

He introduced me to experiences with many martial artists of the DC area as well as the eastern regional martial arts circuit. 

It was because of him I met Sensei Allan Nader USABF coach & B.B., Sensei Clarence Murray the Sai Man, Jhoon Rhee, Neil McVoy, Jesse Steele, Jimmy Stargel, Robert McDuffie (DC Dragons), Dale Thompkins, Don Batanga, Sensei Steve Brown & Lil' Ricky, Sensei Arnold Mitchell, Sifu Dennis Brown, Willie "Bam: Johnson, Cynthia Rothrock, George Chung, Steve "Nasty Anderson, Henry "Shotgun" Sotelo, Jeff Smith, Benny "The Jet" Urqidez, Joe Lewis (RIP), Lionel Taylor (RIP), Pat Finley, Steve Braun, Professor Jon Collins, etc.. 

I am sure that in a hurry typing I overlooked some members of the old East Coast Martial Arts Demo Team, lol, All people I met in training with or in competition by Randy Wozin's side. Capital Classics, Eastern Regionals (Thompkins @ MCCC) Battle of Baltimore and others.

I am surprised to see members who also are of training under Wozin Sensei. He was my 1st teacher and since I have been blessed w/ experiences training under the likes of world renowned instructors and retired champions, that sadly now my instructor and friend did not live to see. Please understand , my expressions here are of surprise and excitement, to know there are others who knew him in a different generation of training with Randy Wozin.

I have been trying to find an old copy of Who's Who in Karate book that also profiled Randy Wozin, i remember him showing me and my classmates. If anyone has insight, please share. thank you for your posts that raised memories of the begining of my martial arts path. 

My friends & I have joked that with Wozin, Sotelo, and a few others now gone, we are to form a ",Dead Masters Society", lol, in rememberence of those who have taught us well.

Peace Jimi

BTW, PS: I was not training with Randy when he won to a standing "O" at the Capital Centre, but I do know it was done to the song "One Tin Soldier" The Legend of Billy Jack!


----------

